
Show HN: Broot 1.0, a novel terminal file manager - dystroy
https://dystroy.org/blog/broot-1-0/
======
hideevidence
I would highly recommend everyone to install broot and just once open it in a
deep and wide directory, broot is a paradigm shift in file explorers (I only
use file explorer feature)

One more feature of broot (currently behind a compilation flag) is client-
server. I keep a broot instance pinned to my desktop on the right 20% of
screen and have a hook which automatically updates it whenever I cd into a
directory. It's very handy for a quick glance, better than constantly typing
ls and tree and still not getting an overview.

